# Ward for Mercer?



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Now that you got Moochie you have 4 PG's, and while Thomas said that Morris can play SG, I don't think he can be that effective, so what about this trade?

Charlie Ward*

for

Ron Mercer

Both contracts are expiring, and Mercer is a better scorer off the bench, and gives you a quality backup at the SG/SF. Ward gives the Spurs a quality shooter and backup PG.

*Eisely could probably work salary-wise, but I don't think the Spurs would take him over Ward.

Thoughts?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ward, i wouldnt do this. eisley id do this right now! if it was eisley i wud b so happy its not even funny, jus cuz mercer is expiring.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

just checked, both ward and eisley work...but the spurs won't take eisley for mercer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Ron Mercer for Ward deal is pretty solid. Both teams get what they need there.

No way San Antonio does this for Eisley, one of the worst contracts in basketball. The Spurs front office has been quite clear that they will only deal off Mercer for another expiring contract (Bob Sura, for instance), so that they preserve enough room to give Manu Ginobili a good deal in the offseason. If they get Eisley, then they'd pretty much have to kiss Manu goodbye.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The Ron Mercer for Ward deal is pretty solid. Both teams get what they need there.
> 
> No way San Antonio does this for Eisley, one of the worst contracts in basketball. The Spurs front office has been quite clear that they will only deal off Mercer for another expiring contract (Bob Sura, for instance), so that they preserve enough room to give Manu Ginobili a good deal in the offseason. If they get Eisley, then they'd pretty much have to kiss Manu goodbye.



I agree with this, it's a good post and covers all the bases. I'd like to see us milk the spurs a little bit more. Mercer is a good defender and good scorer, if he shoots the three and you're in the stand you should probably duck, but I think he is all right for ward.

Ward really is a 3pt specialist, and the spurs REALLY need that, so I would like a little something extra in order to make this deal.


Say maybe a 2nd round pick. After all ward is an expiring contract and this team does need money to sign Ginobili.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Thomas wants Tinsley, no?


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

That would make a lot of sense for both sides. SA is desperately looking for a backup for Parker while NY could use some more perimeter scoring. Ward also has a huge contract that NY wants to get rid of, and Mercer comes off the books at the end of this year as well.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Mercer's trade value is so garbage its not even funny...w/e happened to this guy averagin close to 20???


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu just went on the IL, and the Spurs only have inexperienced SG's after that, except for Mercer. Plus, Mercer could be solid if it wasn't for his fluctuating minutes.

With a 100% healthy Manu, I think this would be a solid trade for both sides. Other than that, Mercer is insurance incase Manu is out for awile.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Alex Garcia gets activated though.i heard that hes pretty good.


----------

